# dual battery isolator



## dfrommi (Jan 7, 2010)

hello new to the forum. we are running into issues with plows at my work.
i would like to add a dual battery setup with a battery isolator.

i need a simple correct way of setting up a aux battery only for the plow lights and a salter+what ever else down the road. just bought a 120 amp 4 wire alt for a chevy 350 vortec
also have a SurePower 120 Amp Battery Isolator









if i hook up the system by the instructions on http://www.surepower.com/pdf/180012n.pdf
(special instructions for group 2) will the aux battery be over charged? if not what is keeping it from over charging?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The simplest and most reliable way to have two batteries is to simply wire them in parallel with 2 gauge welding wire. That will give your plow the most available power. If you want the batteries isolated, use a relay/contactor such as Trombetta. You need continuous duty, 200 amp capacity or better.

The isolator you pictured will work, and will not overcharge your battery, but they use quite a bit of power, and usually create a voltage drop. Not recommended for a plow truck.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try using the search function on the blue line above.
Search: Duel batteries, charging, etc. There is hours of reading on it. We beat it to death here every month and I post this every 2 days at least. It's quicker then waiting for people to answer your question.


----------

